# Texas Patients??? Budbay.com???



## Smokey D. Bear (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a trying to find a few others like myself across this great state of texas and more importantly the metroplex. I know plenty of smokers but few growers and genuine caregivers. I was told by a friend to look into Budbay.com but everyones always in Cali! WTF I know its legal there but it practically the same here to but u can only have up to 2 oz and it's at the shift seargant(more like your criminal history) whether your arrested or not...So why not come together? Texas MMJ Patients and Lovers unite!!


----------



## crystalman (Jul 18, 2011)

there are plenty growers here but we run a tight schedule


----------

